# AeroBee renagade 3



## Goodboy (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently purchased an AeroBee renagade three and i'm having a difficult time finding parts and such to fit it. Can any one point me in the right direction? i'm new to bike restoration and this forum so my apologies if there is already a similar thread. Thanks to who ever can help.


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the CABE. Can you tell us more about your bike? I'd love to see pictures of it. Also if you post what parts you need to the Buy-Sell-Trade forum or the appropriate bike type forum you might get a response. Some parts are just hard to find. I'm looking for headlights for a couple of old bikes right now and they are just rare. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd recommend the Muscle bike forum, your Aerobee is a 70s AMF muscle bike if I remeber right. Parts can be tricky, aside from universal parts like bearings & such.


----------

